

Tomorrow is Tech Open Day with Sarah Lacy. Live in Lagos, Nigeria - OoTheNigerian
http://techopenday.eventbrite.com/

======
crikli
I have somewhat mixed feelings about Sarah Lacy (who I'll be seeing myself in
a few days at the Big Omaha conference). I say "somewhat" mixed as there's a
still small part of me that wants to continue to give her a chance rather than
writing her off completely, hoping that she'll start doing better research and
passing on the opportunities to turn out another hype piece.

The other part is tired of choking down the requisite salt shaker to read her
articles or watch her speak.

~~~
shareme
you can hold your breath in too along with that hope and yet in about 4
minutes be gasping for breath..it will not happen in this century or ever

------
jarin
I really hope the tech industry starts taking off in Nigeria, because there
seems to be quite a bit of misapplied computer expertise there.

~~~
everlost
Same here... although the "misapplied computer expertise" stigma would be hard
to shake off when launching something like cashenvoy.com

